# Just another glorious mountain sunrise!



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2015)

I went to pour my coffee this morning, and was greeted with this outside my window! Usually, I sleep too late to catch the sunrise but this morning it waited for me.

Happy Monday my friends.
your thoughts are always welcome.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2015)

Oohhh... purdy!


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 30, 2015)

Beautiful!  How cold is it right now up there?


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Oohhh... purdy!


Thanks!


Vtec44 said:


> Beautiful!  How cold is it right now up there?


Thank you!

Outdoor we are at a sensational 21°, and indoor a comfortable 71° (heater is off, I love my windows!)


----------



## Rob5589 (Nov 30, 2015)

That is the view from your window?? LUCKY!!  Where is that?
Beautiful pics.


----------



## Jasii (Nov 30, 2015)

You sure are lucky to have a view that gives me goosebumps ( in a nice sort of way ie )  
Nice shots too.
Rgds,


----------



## Designer (Nov 30, 2015)

I like all three crops!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2015)

Gorgeous location you have right outside your house! Nice shots of it. It's a cool 35 degrees here in the far west.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 30, 2015)

exceptional photos
That is a gorgeous back yard you have !!


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 30, 2015)

those are awesome


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> That is the view from your window?? LUCKY!!  Where is that?
> Beautiful pics.


Thank you! Yes, I am quite blessed to live in the Colorado mountains.


Jasii said:


> You sure are lucky to have a view that gives me goosebumps ( in a nice sort of way ie )
> Nice shots too.
> Rgds,


Thank you! I fell in love with the property when we saw it. I said "I dont care WHAT the inside is like, I will be happy here" (be careful what you wish for) ;-)



Designer said:


> I like all three crops!


 Thank you! I couldn't pick a favorite either. 



Derrel said:


> Gorgeous location you have right outside your house! Nice shots of it. It's a cool 35 degrees here in the far west.


  35º doesn't sound too bad!



astroNikon said:


> exceptional photos
> That is a gorgeous back yard you have !!


Thank you! Im quite fond of it. The animals seem to be as well.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> those are awesome


Thank you!


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 30, 2015)

Very Nice,Visually Pleasing.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow, I'd be up every morning with a view like that. Nice.


----------



## Designer (Nov 30, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I fell in love with the property when we saw it. I said "I dont care WHAT the inside is like, I will be happy here"


I know exactly!  We found our place in the country, and bought it (in our minds) before seeing inside the house.  It was a house that we wouldn't have given a second look if it was in town.  

The LAND!!!!  And the wild animals.


----------



## Rick58 (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice work!


----------



## Malavok (Nov 30, 2015)

That's the view out your window!? Wow, I must admit I'm a little jealous.  Amazing pictures.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ah gahd. Time to move. Fantastic.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Nov 30, 2015)

Beautiful shots....I am envious or your view...but....I really prefer our 79 deg temps.....


----------



## Tim Tucker (Nov 30, 2015)

Difficult capture, well handled.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 30, 2015)

My View is traffic jams and pretty much why I am up and out all hours of the night and day and I hardly sleep part vampire.I go try to find my Scenic views none look like this.


----------



## weepete (Nov 30, 2015)

Lovely shots!


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 30, 2015)

Soooooooo Nice.  Georgios view, great shots.  You are truly blessed.  Ed


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow Jazzie, I don't know if I could sleep in a single day with that beautiful sunrise view waiting for me!  Beautiful.


----------



## Dillard (Dec 1, 2015)

beautiful view! I'm quite jealous


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 1, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Very Nice,Visually Pleasing.


Thank you!



ronlane said:


> Wow, I'd be up every morning with a view like that. Nice.


I always want to wake up early and catch it, but it seems the days I do it intentionally, there arent many clouds in the sky. The best times have been coincidences. Its easier to catch in the fall/winter.


Designer said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I fell in love with the property when we saw it. I said "I dont care WHAT the inside is like, I will be happy here"
> ...


LAND! Yes. I still dream a little. A little more room between us and neighbors, a little flatter land so that I can more easily start a garden. I am not sure I can leave my oaisis though.  


Rick58 said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you!



Malavok said:


> That's the view out your window!? Wow, I must admit I'm a little jealous.  Amazing pictures.


Indeed, I am a lucky girl. Thank you!


Msteelio91 said:


> Ah gahd. Time to move. Fantastic.


There is no time like the present! 



Wizard1500 said:


> Beautiful shots....I am envious or your view...but....I really prefer our 79 deg temps.....


Thank you! 79º is a little warm, I suppose unless you can open the windows for a nice cross breeze. But dont make me too comfortable, or I might sit in the warmth all day and not acomplish anything. :giggle:


Tim Tucker said:


> Difficult capture, well handled.


 Difficult? Not with a nikon. lol! Really though, at least it didnt seem difficult. *shrug* Just a lucky day I suppose!



DarkShadow said:


> My View is traffic jams and pretty much why I am up and out all hours of the night and day and I hardly sleep part vampire.I go try to find my Scenic views none look like this.


Oy vey! Our last apartment faced the delivery side of a grogery store.  I was awoken daily to the blissful sounds of semi trucks blasting their air horns to get someone to open the door. There isnt a day I take the peace for granted. However, the view has made me a bit lazy. We used to "sight see" but stay home much more often than not anymore.


weepete said:


> Lovely shots!


Thank you!



oldhippy said:


> Soooooooo Nice.  Georgios view, great shots.  You are truly blessed.  Ed


Thank you! I am definitely blessed, no doubt about that!



SquarePeg said:


> Wow Jazzie, I don't know if I could sleep in a single day with that beautiful sunrise view waiting for me!  Beautiful.


I had a goal of waking up for coffee on the deck to get my morning blood flowing. It lasted until the snow started. I should find a way to keep my deck chairs dried off!



Dillard said:


> beautiful view! I'm quite jealous


Thank you!


----------



## hishanpavidu (Dec 2, 2015)

Woah

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Dec 2, 2015)

I like the second one. Compression gives a bit more depth and scale.


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 4, 2015)

Sucks to be you...LOL! Great shots!


----------



## StefaninLA (Dec 5, 2015)

Man that is beautiful.......Gorgeous


----------



## scooter2044 (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow! Nice view and photos!


----------



## JoeW (Dec 9, 2015)

Great shots. Now.....
1.  Get up for sunrise (or even pre-sunrise) more often.  Yeah, it sucks.  But you've got an incredible setting to shoot with.
2.  Pay attention to the weather and look especially for bad weather...thunderstorms, sudden torrential downpours, etc.  B/c you'll find yourself with some eye-popping images.
Lovely work--keep it up  And keep sharing!


----------



## martijn1980 (Dec 13, 2015)

what can i say 
freaking perfect


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2015)

hishanpavidu said:


> Woah
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


 It can definitely take ones breath away. Mostly from the freezing air. 



runnah said:


> I like the second one. Compression gives a bit more depth and scale.


Thanks, Runnah! I made that one my Facebook cover.



HikinMike said:


> Sucks to be you...LOL! Great shots!


Not a bit! life is good.



StefaninLA said:


> Man that is beautiful.......Gorgeous


Thank you!



scooter2044 said:


> Wow! Nice view and photos!


Thanks. You'll never hear me complain!



JoeW said:


> Great shots. Now.....
> 1.  Get up for sunrise (or even pre-sunrise) more often.  Yeah, it sucks.  But you've got an incredible setting to shoot with.
> 2.  Pay attention to the weather and look especially for bad weather...thunderstorms, sudden torrential downpours, etc.  B/c you'll find yourself with some eye-popping images.
> Lovely work--keep it up  And keep sharing!


Ya know, every time I actually wake up intentionally for the sunrise, its never quite this spectacular. Mother nature is kind enough to wait for my awakening a few times a year though. 
Thank you for the lovely compliment! More will come, with time and patience. 



martijn1980 said:


> what can i say
> freaking perfect


Such wonderful words to read! Thank you!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 15, 2015)

Beautiful! Those undercast conditions are amazing


----------



## Encorez (Dec 16, 2015)

Omg that's the view from your window? So beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

